# JDS 750 ER Air Filter



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

I ordered this through Amazon for my little basement shop. It arrived with no damage to the shipping box. After I removed it from the box, I noticed one corner was dented. This happened at the factory, since the box was fine. It seemed minor, so I just straightened it with pliers. After hoisting this up to the ceiling, I turned it on. It was noisy and had a serious vibration. Since the floor above is a living room, the vibration was way too much. I looked around inside the unit and noticed the squirrel cage was running out by app 1/4". This is the source of both noise and vibration. I'm sending it back to Amazon and will try a second one. If that one is the same, I'll go with the Jet instead. CH


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Please let us know about the replacement, I was looking to get one of the JDS air cleaners and your review will be very interesting to me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

*Amazon cust service rocks*

After I submitted for an exchange unit, I got an email from Amazon that they arranged for a next day pick up (it just went with UPS as I type this). The best part is they upgraded the replacement to next day shipping, should be here tomorrow (Tuesday). Pretty good cust service on their part. CH


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

*Second one is better, but...*

The replacement unit arrived via FedEx as promised with no dents in the box. Upon unpacking it, this one actually had more dents than the first one!!! The first thing I looked at was whether the squirrel cage was spinning true or not. I gave it a spin by hand and it looked good. I bent the sheet metal chassis and proceeded to hang the filter. This one is much more quiet and there is no detectable vibration in the floor above it. This is what I was looking for!!! I'm not saying that it's whisper quiet at full speed, the movement of the air will always make some noise. But overall, I'm satisfied (not ecstatic) with the JDS. Their QC leaves a lot to be desired, I have noticed a few missing rivets and some really bad fits on this piece. I thought I read/heard somewhere that JDS was made in the US, I have my doubts after this. I can't see how someone could miss these significant dents in the chassis, and still put it in a shipping box.... Overall, I'd give JDS a 6 out of 10 and Amazon a solid 10. CH


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

Just purchased one of these from amazon myself, came in 2 days! Also very happy with the filter too.


----------



## mausmi (Sep 1, 2010)

I think that this was a nice filter, it's filtration system will remove 99 percent of dust particles as small as 5 microns and 80 percent of particles as small as 1 micron from the air you breathe.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

JDS IS made in USA. Columbia, SC to be exact. They have an 800 number and their customer service is excellent; I suggest you call them and politely complain about the crappy units, nothing ventured ? Who knows you mau just get a nice new and undented unit


----------



## j stuart (Mar 22, 2010)

I ordered my 750 through Woodcraft. It arrived with no dings or other issues. This was the only one I found at a reasonable cost that could handle my shop. My shop is 15 x 40 and I had just finished hanging the sheetrock. I bought this initially to filter the sheet rock dust when sanding the walls. I can tell you that it worked great! I left it on a rolling cart and kept it near where I was working. The only issue I have with it is hanging it from my shinny new ceiling!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your troubles with JDS. That model was on my short list prior to me ending up with the Grizzly. (price, and your review are a couple of the issues that pushed it over the top...)


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I also have the JDS 750. It does a great job removing dust from the air in my 700 sq. ft. shop. My only complaint is that none of the 12x24x1 filters you buy at HD or Lowes actually fit inside the filter recess. They are all just a little too big. I ended up making an external filter holder to accept the regular filters.

Kevin H.


----------

